
Adult piano lessons: Never too late to learn? (2014) - clouddrover
http://www.bbc.co.uk/culture/story/20140709-never-too-late-to-learn
======
datanerd
As a 30+ year old software engineer, I can confidently tell that the older you
get, the later you are to learn piano.

Musical instruments are best learnt as a kid. I have seen kids effortlessly
picking up chords, even whole new songs, within weeks. They can even break
down a whole song into individual notes in a matter of an hour. Such a feat
for me would take many hours and sometimes days. I do believe that I would
have been much more effective at learning piano if I was introduced to it in
my early childhood.

